# Nothappy "negatives"



## ZONE (Mar 13, 2001)

Check this out:

http://www.wannabebig.com/negative.php 


Hey Hulk,

Do I get some kinda commissions?

Prince,

Don't get mad at me


------------------
Thoughts are more powerful then Matter


----------



## karategirl (Mar 13, 2001)

Zone thanks for that informative post. My work out that I am currently doing is all negatives. They are a b!@#*  I never asked my trainer what the benefit was and I've cursed him every time I've done these negatives. Thank god I change it in a couple of weeks . It's good to now what I'll gain through my pain.


----------



## Large And In Charge (Mar 13, 2001)

ZONE

Your post is fine bro! The most important thing we strive to do here at xtreme is to help people achieve their fitness goals and if that means refering them to another site to accomplish this, we are happy to do it. I know there are some discusion boards that will not allow you to do this but I think that is foolish on their part. The main goal of all these discusion boards on the net is to help people in whatever whay possible but some boards and forums don't see it like this! That is probably the biggest thing that seperates us from them, we aim to please.

------------------
If you build it they will come

[This message has been edited by Large And In Charge (edited 03-13-2001).]


----------



## Bench_It (Mar 13, 2001)

There has been some discussion concerning negatives and 1RPM benches also. That they are not good, although I've never had a problem. Look for the article in testosterone.com I think, about the guy that ripped his pec doing a 1 rep max. 

------------------
Shut Up and LIFT!!


----------



## Charger (Mar 13, 2001)

Bench it, I read that a couple of weeks back.  I was on one of those 50 pound programs and gave it up maimly because of it.  Scary stuff.  Hey, did any of you notice who was doing those negs on www.wannabebig.com?   That picture is 30 years old or better.


----------



## MightyKing (Mar 13, 2001)

Wow, maybe it's old? Who cares, the picture does not have to be made like 1 day ago, it doesn't matter, it fits the topic title.

------------------
_"The Greatest Mistake You Can Ever Make Is Continually Fearing That You Will Make One"
-Elbert Hubbard_


----------



## Oldman (Mar 15, 2001)

The 1RM is stoopid.  If you really think you gotta know what your 1RM is then go find out. But who gives a shiat?


----------



## salvation777.ws (May 7, 2018)

What's the closest you have to tren ace test cyp winstrol and Anadrol

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldschool (May 8, 2018)

salvation777.ws said:


> What's the closest you have to tren ace test cyp winstrol and Anadrol
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk



MHP creatine.
You're welcome.


----------



## spinyvegeta (May 31, 2018)

This isn't working Prince


----------

